# How many bags of Eco-Complete for a 55 gallon?



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

How many bags of Eco-Complete will it take to shallowly carpet a 55 gallon long tank?
Getting it tomorrow!
Thanks!
Clare


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html

That should be close to what you need.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh perfect! Thanks.


----------

